# مشكله ان تسكب كل مشاعرك .....والإناء الذي حواها مثقووب



## @دانه الدنيا@ (5 أكتوبر 2011)

​ 


[URL="http://forum.sedty.com/"]

[/URL]​ 


أن نسكب كل مشاعرنا مرة واحدة
ونكتشف أن الإناء الذي حواها ..... مثقوب !!
[URL="http://forum.sedty.com/"]

[/URL]​ 

إحـبــاط...​ 


أن نعيش العمر كقنديل يحترق للآخرين
ونحن نعلم أنهم يعصرون زيت فتيلنا المشتعل
من زيتونة إرادتنا المحضة
فنبتسم لكوننا أغبياء بصنع يدنا ..!​ 
[URL="http://forum.sedty.com/"]

[/URL]​ 

إمـتـنــان...​ 

أن نتعلم درسا جديدا في الحياة على يد من علمناهم يوما أسرار الحياة
فلا نملك سوى العرفان لصنيعهم
وشعور بالأسى لعدم إكتمال صنيعنا ..!​ 

[URL="http://forum.sedty.com/"]

[/URL]​ 

حُـلـــم... ​ 

أن نغزل من الأماني ثوبا ناعما كلما جرح جلودنا
شوك الواقع ... إرتديناه ..!​ 
[URL="http://forum.sedty.com/"]

[/URL]​ 


إكـتشــافــ ...​ 


أن ندثر ارواحنا ونطمس ملامحها عن عيون الآخرين
إلى حدٍ يصل لأن ننسانا ونجهلنا
<B>ونكتشف تفاصيلنا فجأة
عندما نعري قبح من ظننا يوما أننا نتجمل بهم ..!​ 

[URL="http://forum.sedty.com/"]

[/URL]​ 

حـســـــرة ...​ 
أن نعيش حلما جميلا ونتركه يتوغل في مسامنا .. وأنفاسنا ونتوهم أننا نحيا أياما من الفرح
لا تعرف إنتهاء
ونفيق على كابوس الحقيقة .. بأننا مازلنا تعساء !​ 

[URL="http://forum.sedty.com/"]

[/URL]​ 

أمـــــل...​ 

أن نزرع أجمل ما فينا .. وإنقى ما فينا .. وأصدق ما فينا
في تربة الحياة
علّ الدهر يعطف علينا يوما ونحضن حصادا لا يعرف مواسم مؤقتة ولا ثمارا كاذبة
ويـُشبع فينا جوع السنين !​ 

مماتصفحت​


----------

